# breaking our bottles



## Queenape

Hi Everyone!
I' m wondering if someone could help me to understand this pattern

he got a kick out of "breaking our bottles" 

my try:

si divertiva molto a romperci le scatole(?)

context:

A girl is speaking about her teen shepherd who enjoyed in  getting the girls to take their tops off while playing the guitar and singing

Thank you in advance


----------



## tsoapm

Not an expression I’ve ever come across; from what you say and the scare quotes, I suspect it’s a euphemism…


----------



## Queenape

Mark Dobson said:


> Not an expression I’ve ever come across; from what you say and the scare quotes, I suspect it’s a euphemism…



Thank you Mark!

Maybe but I don't know how to say this in italian because actually I am still missing the meaning....  

I just add that they were singing this song "Come on Ma, Burn Your Bra."


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao !
Mai sentito nemmeno io queenape . Per curiosità, ci puoi dire in che contesto lo hai visto/sentito questa espressione (un libro, un film, un programma alla tv)?


----------



## tsoapm

Does it by any chance mention bottles in another part of the text (_not that I saw that it does for myself on the web, or anything; cough_ )? That might help make things clearer.


----------



## Queenape

I found this expression in a book, about the true story of three girls raised in a religious group and this is the first time I've seen it... there's no reference with other expression... may be this is a quote of something because it had be put between quotation marks 

Our teen shepherd, Ricky, was our daily "inspirationalist" andhe got a kick out of "breaking our bottles" by getting the girls totake their tops off while playing the guitar and singing, "Come on Ma,Burn Your Bra." 

And of course it's the first time I've met Ricky...


----------



## tsoapm

Queenape said:


> there's no reference with other expression...


http://www.epubbud.com/read.php?g=5BN36P7Z&p=7&two=1


> I was the only one who refused to take part. Afterwards, Ricky had it in for me.
> 
> "*You're just an old bottle*."


Right; well, it made me think of 'popping cherries' i.e. taking virginity, but I don't think that's it. If you take the top (cap) off ('break open', figuratively) a bottle you can drink it. If you take the top off a girl, you can do other things, especially if you're a slimy "teen shepherd". 

Eww.


----------



## Queenape

Mark Dobson said:


> http://www.epubbud.com/read.php?g=5BN36P7Z&p=7&two=1



Yes you're right, sorry I meant ther's no reference with other previous expression.
Just once their prophet said that other Christians were old bottles enabled to receive the new wine-Word while his followers are the new chosen...
I feel confused...


----------



## tsoapm

Well that would be a very important piece of information, and if you post the original, that means we can understand; if you don't, no.


----------



## Queenape

Mark Dobson said:


> Well that would be a very important piece of information, and if you post the original, that means we can understand; if you don't, no.



"System Christians don't have the Spirit, they are 'old bottles' who can't receive the new wine"
During their rituals they share the wine from the same glass and by passing it from one's mouth to another with a kiss (disgusting isn't it?)

I hope you could me help me 
Thank you in advance Mark


----------



## longplay

Salve! Più che "bottiglie", si dovrebbe tradurre "fiasche" (gergo) o "tette" : "Your mamma has big bottles (boobs)" secondo UrbanD.: può andare?


----------



## Queenape

longplay said:


> Salve! Più che "bottiglie", si dovrebbe tradurre "fiasche" (gergo) o "tette" : "Your mamma has big bottles (boobs)" secondo UrbanD.: può andare?



Ciao Longplay 
quindi tu pensi che volesse intendere "si divertiva a farci uscire le bocce di fuori"?
Mmh non credo anche perchè il testo della canzone mi è chiaro è quel "breaking our bottles" che non mi convince... inoltre accusa la ragazza che si rifiuta di farlo, dicendole che è un vecchia bottiglia ovvero una cristiana vecchio stampo....


----------



## longplay

Dato il testo e contesto, credo proprio di sì (o qualcosa di simile): non sono inglese, ma è stata la prima cosa che ho pensato (ah!...questi italiani!)


----------



## Queenape

Mark Dobson said:


> http://www.epubbud.com/read.php?g=5BN36P7Z&p=7&two=1Right; well, it made me think of 'popping cherries' i.e. taking virginity, but I don't think that's it. If you take the top (cap) off ('break open', figuratively) a bottle you can drink it. If you take the top off a girl, you can do other things, especially if you're a slimy "teen shepherd".
> Do you think that "si divertiva a farci sbottonare" something like he enjoyed us to come undone could fit?
> 
> Longplay da buon italiano che ne pensi? Quel bocce proprio non mi convince, anche se è stato parecchio illuminante....


----------



## longplay

Io ho fatto un controllo in più con UrbanD. , perché avevo pensato a "giocare" con le "bocce" o con i "boccioli".


----------



## Queenape

longplay said:


> Io ho fatto un controllo in più con UrbanD. , perché avevo pensato a "giocare" con le "bocce" o con i "boccioli".



Carino questo tentativo, in effetti Mark Dobson ha centrato il senso perchè questa sorta di gioco innocente serviva a rendere le ragazze più disponibili.
Credi che in italiano l'immagine di qualcuno che accarezza i boccioli possa rendere l'idea?


----------



## longplay

Siamo franchi: "accarezzare le  tette" dovrebbe rendere l' idea! Ma devi scegliere tu.


----------



## Queenape

longplay said:


> Siamo franchi: "accarezzare le  tette" dovrebbe rendere l' idea! Ma devi scegliere tu.


In realtà c'è un passaggio in cui ciò accade, ma è un caso speciale, una circostanza che si avvera il giorno del compleanno di Rick, quando cioè le ragazze cantano la canzone in topless e lui si spinge fino in fondo arrivando appunto a palpeggiare le malcapitate. Presumo quindi che il palpeggio non sia la regola...

Ho deciso di risolvere comunque così:
"Ricky, il nostro pastore, era anche il nostro "ispiratore" quotidiano e provava particolare piacere nel “farci sbottonare” facendo in modo che le ragazze si levassero le magliette, mentre suonava la chitarra e cantava, “Dai Ma’, brucia il tuo reggiseno!”. "

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto


----------



## longplay

Fai tu...!


----------



## Queenape

longplay said:


> Fai tu...!



Non mi sembri molto soddisfatto però.... una curiosità, come mai in questo caso to break dovrebbe tradursi con accarezzare? E' un'accezione che non conosco, mi piacerebbe capire qualcosa in più.... Grazie Mille


----------



## tsoapm

Queenape said:


> "System Christians don't have the Spirit, they are 'old bottles' who can't receive the new wine"


c.f. Lc 5,33–38





> Allora gli dissero: "I discepoli di Giovanni  digiunano spesso e fanno preghiere, così pure i discepoli dei farisei; i  tuoi invece mangiano e bevono!". Gesù rispose loro: [… N]essuno versa vino nuovo in otri vecchi; altrimenti il vino nuovo spaccherà gli otri, si spanderà e gli otri andranno perduti. Il vino nuovo bisogna versarlo in otri nuovi.





> [N]o man putteth new wine into *old bottles*; else the new wine will burst  the bottles, and be spilled, and the bottles shall perish. – King James Version


Longplay’s suggestion of “fiasche” (somewhere between _otre_ and "bottle") seems very workable to me.


----------



## Teerex51

What if it was a typo? "Breaking *out *bottles" makes a lot more sense to me...


----------



## longplay

Mi sa che Teerex ha ragione ! (Tutto 'lavoro' inutile!).


----------



## tsoapm

Io invece ritengo che la versione riportata sia quella giusta. È quella sul web (come sopra) e mi sembra anche più probabile in se stessa.


----------



## Queenape

Teerex51 said:


> What if it was a typo? "Breaking *out *bottles" makes a lot more sense to me...


Hi Teerex so you think this a mistake... but what does the correction involve then? Sometime English could be really difficult!!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## tsoapm

Sarebbe "bring out" come qui, nel caso. Ma non sono d'accordo, come dicevo.


----------



## Queenape

Mark Dobson said:


> Io invece ritengo che la versione riportata sia quella giusta. È quella sul web (come sopra) e mi sembra anche più probabile in se stessa.


Hi Mark so do you agree with Longplay? Do you think that the shepherd could fondle the girls while they were singing? But why it ends like this: "For his birthday, his partner XX got the teen girls to take their tops off and he went down the line feeling them up. that was our birthday present to him" ... Nobody likes my version (farle sbottonare)at all isn't it? 
Thank you for helping me!


----------



## Teerex51

Queenape said:


> Hi Teerex so you think this a mistake... but what does the correction involve then? Sometime English could be really difficult!!  Thank you in advance!



Ciao Queenape, mine is just a theory. 

While _"breaking our bottles"_ sounds pretty odd and unlikely to me in view of the context, "_breaking out bottles"_ (_tirare fuori le bottiglie_) could very well work and actually makes much more sense.

A typo is always a possibility and this is one error the spell-check feature of a WP program would definitely miss. If you read the whole self-published text, you'll see that typos are not infrequent, either.

I was thinking of contacting the author to ask for an explanation, but couldn't find an e-mail addy.  So I guess that leaves us split into two camps...

As far as your idea is concerned, "farle sbottonare" is a slick workaround...


----------



## tsoapm

I reckon it all hinges on the concepts in my post #21, but it also happens to suggest the breast-fondling, as it sounds like a euphemism.

Needless to say, I should hope, it’s a rather loose take on the Scriptures to put it mildly. I think that perhaps it doesn’t make sense to Teerex because… it doesn’t make sense.  It’s basically an abuse of “theology” as an excuse to touch up girls.


----------



## Teerex51

I don't know where the whole theological trip started  but my objection to the "breaking our bottles" version is more fundamental.



The verb "to break" cannot possibly mean "fondle, touch, feel up, etc."
The phrasal verb "to break out" does mean: to open and start using, as in: _break out the champagne_ (source: Dictionary.com)

The OP's suggestion "farle sbottonare" is pretty much in the latter vein and I think that's the way to go...


----------



## tsoapm

Teerex51 said:


> I don't know where the whole theological trip started


With the source, quoted in post #21.





Teerex51 said:


> The verb "to break" cannot possibly mean "fondle, touch, feel up, etc."


Only if you rule out figurative language. I think "breaking bottles" is a metaphor for breaking with traditional Christianity and being open to these cultish practices. It is also analogous with "popping cherries" =  "taking virginity".

Anyway, I’m basically just repeating myself. I think I’m done.


----------



## Queenape

Thank you all! I've learnt a lot  from just three words and your help was really precious to me... 
I'll update the issue as soon as possibile. See you soon!


----------

